# Philly Boys Roundup



## HandyHaver

How about one night next week. Lets see who's coming and we'll try to pick a central location.    

Mark


----------



## CARDOCTOR

cardoctors in


i live in horsham
cant do the 14th





cardoctor

will travel for cold beer


----------



## Santo

I'm in


----------



## Santo

*Security Seating.*

Will have to find a joint with window seating cause Handy will have his new non-retractable back-dragging plow hanging on in the lot.


----------



## KenP

I'm in, Monday night would work for me.


----------



## HandyHaver

Monday 10/13 works for me. 

I'm in Delaware County

any suggestions as to where???

Mark


----------



## KenP

There's a bunch of places around Germantown Pike, Rt476 and the turnpike. Sullavins steak house, Hoolahans, Bertucci's. That's a pretty esay area to get to by all.


----------



## phillyplowking1

Ill be bow hunting all next week at my place up the mountains so I dont think Ill make it.Maybe another time.


----------



## Santo

And I wanted to see all that eqipment yall gots there.

Shame on the mess.


----------



## HandyHaver

Matt,

Should give it another week or 2 and they should be in full rut.

I don't hit the woods till some of the brush is down some.

Weather lately has been good, chilly mornings, but just can't

bring myself out on these warm afternoons. Better get it cold

quick.

Ken,

I read your pm before the post. Can't eat at Huli's. They filed

chapter 11 on me, be 2 years this Jan. I'll be damned if I give 

them anymore of my money.  

Steak sounds good  

Santo,

You bring the Blizzard :redbounce


----------



## CARDOCTOR

whans the meeting

shoulnt we wait until matt gets back




cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver

If you guys want to make it the following Mon, 10/20 so Matt can make it that's fine with me.

KenP??
Santo??
CARDOCTOR??

And who ever else would like to attend??

Mark


----------



## CARDOCTOR

cardoctor--John Reed

is avaliable


----------



## Santo

Im still in.


----------



## KenP

10/20 No good for me, I'll be protecting the fine citizens of Philadelphia, Pa from the ravages of fire that evening.


----------



## Santo

Hear there's a bug goin around down town.

5-1 says the airport deal is involved.


----------



## KenP

10/20 will now work for me, if it were to be around 7pm ish


----------



## CARDOCTOR

let me know when and where




cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver

should work for me as long as I don't get hung up on a job.

Mark


----------



## CARDOCTOR

where are we meeting and what time on the 29th





cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver

I thought we were shooting for 10/20.........................

I can do 10/20, KenP can do it. If Santo is back by the I'm sure he's in.


Cardoctor???

Phillyplowking???

Anybodyelse???


----------



## CARDOCTOR

WHERE DO YOU WANT TO MEET 
WHAT TIME?


I HAVE KENS CELL #





CARDOCTOR


----------



## CARDOCTOR

went to santo profile

it says hes suspended


cardoctor


----------



## KenP

Shocking 10/20 Somewhere around the 476, PA-TPK and Germantown pike would be great. I mentiond a new steak house that's right there, I've been wanting to try it for a while. I don't know how spendy it is though. Thoughts anyone. KenP can be reached at 215-783-4165


----------



## HandyHaver

How about it??

We still on for 10/20

How about Tony Lukes open air dining  , say around 7:30??

Not really up to try a new steak house.

My cell # 484-557-0524

Mark


----------



## CARDOCTOR

cardoctor
will not be attending due to daughter in championship volley ball game

if date changes let me know







john


----------



## HandyHaver

Ken & I talked today & decided to wait and try to make it when a few more of us can make it.

I'm pretty flexible in the evenings. 

KenP?

CARDOCTOR?

PHILLYPLOWKING?

SANTOS?
(if you've completed those anger managment courses  )


----------



## CARDOCTOR

i can do any other night

if i have to i have santos email address




cardoctor


----------



## CARDOCTOR

cant do it on the 27th



cardoctor


----------



## roblandscape

Cardoctor, come onnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## roblandscape

By the way I'm in... Lets do Hooters in King of Prussia.


----------



## sonjaab

GUYS...Im in the Philly area...who wanted shirts ?
drop me a PM ..be here till friday ........geo


----------



## CARDOCTOR

hooters sounds good 
whats everybody schedule look like for thisor next week









cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver

I'm up for Hooters...............


This week, I could do Thurs.


----------



## CARDOCTOR

how about next wed the 29th

7pm hooters kop



john


----------



## HandyHaver

I can pencil that in. 

Maybe around 7:30 would work better for me


----------



## sonjaab

PHILLY GUYS.......Hey Hooters sounds great !

This thursday..aka tomorrow the 23 rd?

Directions from the Walt Whitman bridge please !
Or at least the address !

Will buy the first rounds and will have Ts too !
.........geo


----------



## CARDOCTOR

boys


weds 29th 7:15


hooters king of prussia mall




john


----------



## CARDOCTOR

ARE WE ON FOR WEDNESDAY AT HOOTERS









JOHN


----------



## HandyHaver

So far, I'm there..........

Mark


----------



## HandyHaver

so far.............I'm still there.....................................


----------



## CARDOCTOR

im there








cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver

Just got invited to go the Flyers game tomorrow night.
Front row down in one of the corners the Flyers shoot at twice.
These seats are awesom. I won't be at Hooters. Next time for sure. Have fun if it happens   

Mark


----------



## CARDOCTOR

anybody going to hooters?



john


267-784-6459


----------



## TurfPlus

I'm in too.

John


----------



## HandyHaver

Have fun guys. I hate to ditch you like this but these tickets don't come around to often.   

Hey John, good to see you out here. If they have the game on at Hooters, watch for me on TV 

Mark


----------



## CARDOCTOR

tonight has been cancelled

well eventually set this up

kens going to have the magic rep come to our meeting










J.REED


----------



## roblandscape

Went to hooters last night, before I got the news. I was by myself all night until,......... a dream came true, I met a hooters chick, super hot We talked off and on all night then when she was done work I went to her dormroom at Westchester, and well you know what happened from there Thank You Philly Guys


----------



## CARDOCTOR

glad we could help



any pictures lol



cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver

Sorry Rob, 

I still think I had a better time at the Flyers 

Mark


----------



## roblandscape

Just kidding......... I wish


----------



## HandyHaver

Next "almost" meeting will be at K&A. Rob should have better luck there payup


----------



## KenP

K&A??????? Salt anyone?


----------



## CARDOCTOR

teeth optional










john


----------



## sonjaab

*PHILLY MEET AND GREET*

Hey Guys................Will be in Philly all next week
visiting family............

Anybody interested in meeting up for a little BS
and a few beers ?.....................geo

Got a few t-shirts left too !


----------



## KenP

I'm leaving on Tuesdays for the Outter Banks, but give me a call. 215-783-4165


----------



## HandyHaver

Hows 7:30, Hooters in King Of Prussia this Sunday, 11/30. 

If anybody is bringing family we could always change it to a more appropriate location, if not, Hooters it is. 

Who's all in??????????? 

I'll post an address as soon as I get one 

Mark


----------



## HandyHaver

Hooters
435 W. Dekalb Pike (also Rt 202)
King Of Prussia.

Near the KOP Mall.


My cell # 484-557-0524

Mark


----------



## roblandscape

I might be in, I won't know till Sat. cell 215-292-6572


----------



## sonjaab

I'm there !!!!.........Prob. won't have my rig. Gotta leave
it up here just in case we get some white gold !

Gonna ride my Caddy !

Somebody PLEASE bring a digital camera for pics of
your rigs AND the Hooter honeys too..........

They just opened a Hooters near me......SUCKS tho
they hire fellas:realmad: ..........geo


----------



## CARDOCTOR

where and when


john
267 -784-6459


----------



## sonjaab

John.......Sunday 30 th
Around 7:30 or so. Hooters
king of Prussia Pa. DeKalb Pike aka rt. 202
Near KOP mall..............geo

BTW: I got ya beat by a couple of posts !...LOL
I am just a post *****........


----------



## sonjaab

GUYS........Made it to Collingswood NJ ! Just across
the WW bridge. Gonna call Santo. Is that ok?

See ya sunday at Hooters. 
Don't eat too much turkey !................geo


----------



## CARDOCTOR

look for the guy with the plowsite sweatshirt

john


----------



## Boots_R_On

1213


----------



## sonjaab

OK FELLAS.....ITs Sunday........Whos coming?

Ta Tas and cold ones.............geo


----------



## HandyHaver

looks like I'm going to up that way early tonight. There is a small bus station in KOP that goes to Penn State Main. I have to drop my daughter off to go back to school. I think her bus leaves around 6:30, so I'll have to have her there around 6. 

If I can get a head count I'll try to grab a few tables. 

Mark


----------



## KenP

Mark.
I'll be there!!!!


----------



## sonjaab

Heading out now fellas....gotta get a hotel !
.....geo


----------



## HandyHaver

Now this is advertising


----------



## HandyHaver

I don't think sonjab is a paying sponsor, but here's one for for you Geo!!


----------



## HandyHaver

philly boys at Hooters...........Thats my ugly mug up front. behind me to the left is KenP & Jonh Cardoctor, on the other side is Kens partner, Bob with Turfplus, Geo (sonjab) and standing in the back is John with Turfplus. Oh Yeah, a few of the Hooter girls were kind enough to fill in.....................................................


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Looks Like You Guys Had A Great Time 
I know this is probably not the place to ask, but where can i get one of those t-shirts she is wearing in the first post on 11-30-03 by HandyHaver?
thanks,
Jared


----------



## HandyHaver

B E

Contact sonjaab, he can hook you up.

Mark


----------



## phoenix827

> _Originally posted by HandyHaver _
> *Now this is advertising *


Look right over her head. Looks like you got the perfect angel wearing that jacket! lol


----------



## HandyHaver

Yo Sonjaab!!!!!

It's all good!!!!  

Hope your feeling better.

Mark


----------



## roblandscape

Wish I could have made it, I would have loved to do some plowing up there.............


----------



## sonjaab

ROB......Ya missed a fun time !

Mark......Yea Im ok!......The boys loved their shirts !
Mommy wasn't too happy about the Hooters girls
calendar.....But the 15 yo will enjoy it 24/7/365....
LOL............geo

Heading to AC to gamble i guess.....Then its back to
NY.............Gettin blasted with white gold up there !

BOAST...Contact me at [email protected]
I have a couple left Xl only..................................geo


----------



## KenP

Geo.
Have a safe trip home and try to keep some of that money in A.C.!


----------

